# Acana Regionals Meadowland Formula



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

This Acana Regionals Meadowland Formula dry food is formulated in keeping with the principles of biologically appropriate nutrition for pets. Made with 70% meat ingredients like free-run chicken, nest-laid eggs, and fresh fish, this formula does more than just meet your dog’s needs for protein- it exceeds them. Not only is this recipe protein-rich, but it is made with gluten-free and grain-free carbohydrates like peas, lentils, and beans to provide your dog with highly digestible energy as well as plenty of dietary fiber. This recipe contains fresh fruits and vegetables to provide natural sources for key nutrients, making it a complete and balanced recipe for dogs in all life stages. You’ll also be glad to know that it is supplemented with dried fermentation products as probiotic support for healthy digestion.

*Acana Regionals Meadowland Formula Ingredient Analysis*

Deboned Chicken
Deboned Turkey
Chicken Giblets
Turkey Giblets
Chicken Meal
Deboned Chicken is a lean source of animal protein and a complete protein which means that it contains all of the essential amino acids your dog needs.

Deboned Turkey is also a lean source of animal protein that offers excellent digestibility and bioavailability for dogs.

Chicken Giblets include chicken liver, hearts, and kidney – all of which are loaded with fats and healthy nutrients your dog needs.

Turkey Giblets include turkey liver, hearts, and kidney to provide additional sources of animal protein, fat, and nutrients.

Chicken Meal is simply fresh chicken that has been cooked to remove moisture, making it a highly-concentrated source of animal protein.

*Acana Regionals Meadowland Formula Ingredient List*

Deboned chicken, deboned turkey, chicken giblets (liver, heart, kidney), turkey giblets (liver, heart, kidney), chicken meal, catfish meal, whole green peas, red lentils, pinto beans, pollock meal, chicken fat, chickpeas, green lentils, whole yellow peas, lentil fiber, whole catfish, whole eggs, rainbow trout, herring oil, natural chicken flavor, chicken liver, chicken cartilage, dried kelp, whole pumpkin, whole butternut squash, kale, spinach, mustard greens, collard greens, turnip greens, carrots, Red Delicious apples, Bartlett pears, freeze-dried chicken liver, freeze-dried turkey liver, pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds, zinc proteinate, mixed tocopherols (preservative), chicory root, turmeric, sarsaparilla root, althea root, rose hips, juniper berries, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium animalis fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product.

*Acana Regionals Meadowland Formula Guaranteed Analysis*

Crude Protein (min.) = 33.0%

Crude Fat (min.) = 17.0%

Crude Fiber (max.) = 6.0%

Moisture (max.) = 12.0%

Calcium (min.) = 1.1%

Phosphorus (min.) = 0.9%

Omega-6 Fatty Acids (min.) = 2.5%

Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min.) = 0.6%

Glucosamine (min.) = 700 mg/kg

Chondroitin Sulfate (min.) = 1500 mg/kg

Calorie Content = 3,475 kcal/kg (396 kcal/cup)

~Petguide.com


----------

